
Ask HN: What are your living costs in the Bay Area? - z0a
Just want to get a general sense of what people are paying for rent, food, commuting, etc.
======
PredictorY
This information is easy to find on-line, by searching for "cost of living".
See, for instance: [https://www.payscale.com/cost-of-living-
calculator](https://www.payscale.com/cost-of-living-calculator)

~~~
jppope
RTFM answer? that's kind of harsh... I know living in NYC was significantly
cheaper than the "online" answer, provided you knew how to hunt apartments
well, and didn't take taxis/ubers everywhere. Is the bay area cheaper or more
expensive than the analysis in anecdote? I'd like to know myself...

